# Epiphone Les Paul (SG) Custom - $200 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I mean… Damn!!!
The pickups and hardware have to be worth almost 200 bucks!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wow nice find


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t expect it will last long.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hope some deserving kid picks it up


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Hope some deserving kid picks it up


Yes, I’m sure some young school child would appreciate it.


----------

